# What a little sweetheart



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

My little Jesse is just the sweetest little thing. I'm wondering if he has claimed me as his person. Just this past week he's started a new thing. While sitting on my shoulder, he has been reaching around and preening my face. He loves to do my eyes. It's the sweetest thing. Makes me feel so loved.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww...it sure sound like you're his person. That's really sweet when they do that..Baby likes giving me manicures and picks at everything..hehe It's really cute.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, that's adorable!  I love being preened by my birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Jesse sounds like a little sweetheart  My Georgie always preens my hair I love it makes me feel like she likes me


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ha ha, Wait till he tries to feed you. I found out thats what hugs was doing when he would reach over to "bite" my lips. ewww.


----------



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

birdieness said:


> ha ha, Wait till he tries to feed you. I found out thats what hugs was doing when he would reach over to "bite" my lips. ewww.



Oh, please don't encourage him! LOL. He just turned a year old this past Saturday so it won't be long before those hormones start taking control of him. I'll probably have to separate him from his parents so he doesn't lust after his mom. lol. I've had this little boy since his egg was laid. He's my little man (don't tell the quaker that).


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Debra said:


> I've had this little boy since his egg was laid.


Thats so nice you have had him since day one, you must have a really special bond with him


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Debra said:


> I've had this little boy since his egg was laid. He's my little man



That must feel great- Maybe one day I'll have a little one too?


----------

